# Eure Lieblings PC Videospiele der letzten 5 Jahre?



## Torben456 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal ein paar PC Videospiel Titel von euch hören, die ihr in den letzten 5 Jahren gerne gespielt habt. 

Vielleicht habe ich ja ein paar grandiose Spieletitel verpasst, das Genre ist eigentlich egal, ich bevorzuge aber Actionspiele sowie Shooter!

Die Spiele sollten auf einem alten System laufen und zwar auf folgendem:

i5 4690K@4GHZ
8GB DDR3 1600er
GTX 1050 Ti
250GB SSD


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2018)

Persönliche Top-Spiele der vergangenen Jahre (Reihenfolge nach Spielstunden von viel nach weniger):

1.) The Witcher 3
2.) Civilization 6
3.) Cities: Skylines
4.) Shadow of Mordor
5.) Rise of Tomb Raider
6.) Aragami

Laufen tun die auf deinem System alle - mit entsprechend angepassten Grafikeinstellungen wegen verhältnismäßig langsamer 1050Ti.


----------



## Stueppi (15. Mai 2018)

Nier Automata

dannach kommt erstmal ne weile nichts

Witcher Reihe
Tales of Berseria


----------



## Ion (15. Mai 2018)

- Factorio
- Dust: An Elysian Tail
- Dark Souls 3
- The Talos Principle
- Oxenfree


----------



## Der_Strumpf (15. Mai 2018)

Also bei mir nach Spielstunden: 
1) Civilization 6
2) GTA5
3) Kerbal Space Program
4) Witcher 3
5) Doom
6) Call of Duty BO3 (wegen Splitscreenmodus, da macht Zombies metzeln echt spaß  )
7) Tekken 7


----------



## Torben456 (15. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliche Top-Spiele der vergangenen Jahre (Reihenfolge nach Spielstunden von viel nach weniger):
> 
> 1.) The Witcher 3
> 2.) Civilization 6
> ...



Bei Shadow of Mordor fällt mir gerade Shadow of War ein, das kam ja auch raus, das muss ich mir mal holen.


----------



## Braineater (15. Mai 2018)

Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice
Prey
Witcher 3
Dying Light


----------



## Stueppi (15. Mai 2018)

Du kannst auch einfach nach einen Link zum Steam profil fragen, alle Spiele mit entsprechend hoher Spielzeit kann man empfehlen^^


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Soviele Spiele habe ich nicht gespielt:

- Mass Effect 2
- Mass Effect 3
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Der Aufstand
- Star Craft 2
- Rage
- Dragon Age 3
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution
- Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (ging so)

Bad Company 2 und Diablo 3 habe ich abgesuchtet, aber das zähle ich nicht mit. Von MP Games habe ich die Schnauze voll.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juni 2018)

The Witcher 3
Rise of Tomb Raider
Batman Arkham Knight
Hellblade Sinuas Sacrifice...Wird es wohl noch werden^^
Assassins Creed Syndicate! Dazu Origins... !na! nich schlecht würd ich sagen.
Child of Light
vielleicht noch GTA V für ein GTA nicht schlecht

Ich erwarte ja noch ein paar kracher Cyberpunk, SotTR,Anthem. Aber ich beantworte die Frage in 2 Jahren noch mal, dann sind die jetzigen Favoriten noch mit drin^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich mich auf Spiele der letzten Jahre (ab 2013) beschränke und Adventures und JRPGs ausklammere:

- The Banner Saga Trilogie
Tolle Optik, mysteriöse Geschichte, viele Entscheidungen und in Teil 2 auch bessere Kämpfe. Teil 3 kommt in Kürze raus.
- Hollow Knight
Man nehme Metroidvania und kombiniere es mit dem Stil von Dark Souls. Hollow Knight ist das Ergebnis.
- Dark Souls III
Ich zocke das Spiel zurzeit, nachdem ich die Dark Souls Reihe lange gemieden hatte. Nachdem ich Dark Souls 2 letztes Jahr nachgeholt habe ist dieses Jahr Dark Souls 3. 
- Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove
Ich habe eigentlich ein Spiel gekauft, aber inzwischen habe ich 3 tolle Spiele, da die Entwickler jährlich Content nachliefern.
- Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Die Story ist (etwas) enttäuschend, aber das Gameplay ist super. Der Vorgänger ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert und hat die bessere Geschichte.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2018)

Hmm, was hab ich die letzten 5 Jahre gerne gespielt...

- The Witcher 3
- Total War: Warhammer 2
- Tyranny
- Pillars of Eternity
- Sniper Elite 3 & 4
- Divinity Original Sin 1 & 2
- Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain
- Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak

Sollte auch alles recht gut auf dem System des TE laufen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juni 2018)

Witcher 3
Darksouls 3
Subnautica
Civilization 6
Kerbal Space Program

Witcher 3 zieht sich wie ein Roter Faden durch den Thread


----------



## Torben456 (15. Juni 2018)

The Witcher 3 war auch ein grandioser Titel, habe es in einer Woche im Urlaub durchgedaddelt, lange nicht mehr so ein gutes Spiel gespielt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Juni 2018)

Also wenn du tausende Stunden verbrauchen möchtest um dabei das Abenteuer deines Lebens zu erleben, dann empfehle ich dir ganz klar: Arma 2 und zwar mit der Epoch Mod auf einem deutschen Server, vielleicht sogar mit RP. Am besten aber nur mit sagen wir mal so 20-30 Spielern max.
Sollte als Key auch gar nicht mal mehr so teuer sein. Da liegste für Arma 2 + Arma 2 OA bei 3-4€


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Witcher 3 zieht sich wie ein Roter Faden durch den Thread



Ich mag Witcher 3 auch, aber es hat auch seine Schattenseiten. Ich finde das Kampfsystem sowie den Skilltree schwach und die Kämpfe sind nicht besonders fordernd oder abwechslungsreich. In dieser Hinsicht gibt es weitaus bessere RPGs. Aufgrund der anderen Qualitäten des Spiels habe trotzdem über 100 Stunden verbracht.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2018)

Das wären bei mir dann:
1) Witcher 3
2) the evil within 1 + 2
3) dying light
4) Resident Evil 7

Ja ich bin ein Fan des horror genres  aber das sind Tatsache die 4 Titel mit der absolut meisten Spielzeit in den letzten Jahren in meiner Liste. Freue mich schon auf dying Light 2


----------



## DagorbertGeizhals (22. August 2018)

- Devil May Cry Serie, vor allem Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition
- Dark Souls Reihe, ganz vorne Dark Souls III + DLCs

Dann gibt es noch so Perlen, wie:

- Trials Fusion
- The Swapper <3
- Ori and the blind forest <3
- Geometry Wars 3: Dimensions
- Batman Arkham City (die anderen Teile kenne ich)

Wobei ich erst dieses Jahr auf den PC gewechselt habe und vorher Konsolero war, habe daher all diese Schätze auf der Konsole gezockt.


----------



## DaXXes (6. Oktober 2018)

1. Rise of Tomb Raider
2. The long Dark
3. Final Fantasy XV
4. Life is strange (beide Folgen)
5. Batman Arkham Knight

Auch aufgelistet in der Reihenfolge der Spielstunden.


----------



## geisi2 (19. Dezember 2018)

Borderlands 2
Project Cars 2
Fallout 4 (Dank Mods)

All Time Klassiker
Age of Empires: The Conquerors


----------

